# River Otters



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2018)

My type of weather today cloudy with periods of rain



























Bonus: this guy was sitting beside me watching the otter also


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 16, 2018)

What a great set. I have only had the privilege of watching them once in my life. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> What a great set. I have only had the privilege of watching them once in my life. Thanks for sharing these.



Thank you


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice set! Love 1 and 4. 

Went to a place numerous times this past summer looking for a pair I had heard about. Only to find out they didn't return this year. Figures. Sounds like that is unusual. Several local photographers shared pictures from last year. (wasn't a muskrat) They're quite concerned something happened to them. Hope not. We'll be watching next summer.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Very nice set! Love 1 and 4.
> 
> Went to a place numerous times this past summer looking for a pair I had heard about. Only to find out they didn't return this year. Figures. Sounds like that is unusual. Several local photographers shared pictures from last year. (wasn't a muskrat) They're quite concerned something happened to them. Hope not. We'll be watching next summer.



Thanks. The ones that I have seen all have been on the ice eating. These two I just happened upon when I was out looking for a Pintail duck.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 16, 2018)

Awesome batch, I have only ever seen sea otters but never close enough to get decent shots.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Awesome batch, I have only ever seen sea otters but never close enough to get decent shots.



Thanks


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 16, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> Thanks. The ones that I have seen all have been on the ice eating. These two I just happened upon when I was out looking for a Pintail duck.



Nice! Haven't gotten close enough yet. Much more skiddish than the average Mallard. I'll keep trying.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 16, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. The ones that I have seen all have been on the ice eating. These two I just happened upon when I was out looking for a Pintail duck.
> ...



Thanks. Yes these were very cautious of me at first but after 3 hours they would come within 20 ft of me


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice set. As an avid fly fisher, I’ve had several encounters with these critters. Including one time when I almost wet the inside of my waders as an otter slapped the water right behind me at an otherwise perfectly calm and serene moment on a very remote stretch of river. [emoji23]


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 17, 2018)

Very good set of images...


----------



## PJM (Dec 17, 2018)

Great set, as always.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 17, 2018)

Fantastic set of shots.


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 17, 2018)

Great set, I have a otter shot i took a few yrs ago i will have to dig it out.


----------



## baturn (Dec 17, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 17, 2018)

mountainjunkie said:


> Nice set. As an avid fly fisher, I’ve had several encounters with these critters. Including one time when I almost wet the inside of my waders as an otter slapped the water right behind me at an otherwise perfectly calm and serene moment on a very remote stretch of river. [emoji23]





Jeff15 said:


> Very good set of images...





PJM said:


> Great set, as always.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 17, 2018)

uk_mark said:


> Great set, I have a otter shot i took a few yrs ago i will have to dig it out.





baturn said:


> Great set.



Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 18, 2018)

Were you neck deep in it? Nice angle on the shots, really impressive.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 20, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Were you neck deep in it? Nice angle on the shots, really impressive.



Thank you. I was laying in the mud on the river bank.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Dec 20, 2018)

REALLY NICE SET OF SHOTS ON THE OTTERS.  GOOD GRAB ON THE DRAKE PINTAIL TOO, A DUCK NOT COMMONLY SEEN HERE IN THE ATLANTIC FLYWAY.


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 20, 2018)

Good collections. Your hard work is seeing. Great Job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HavToNo (Dec 24, 2018)

Excellent series.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 24, 2018)

Irishwhistler said:


> REALLY NICE SET OF SHOTS ON THE OTTERS.  GOOD GRAB ON THE DRAKE PINTAIL TOO, A DUCK NOT COMMONLY SEEN HERE IN THE ATLANTIC FLYWAY.





razashaikh said:


> Good collections. Your hard work is seeing. Great Job and thanks for sharing.





HavToNo said:


> Excellent series.



Thank you


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Dec 25, 2018)

Fantastic set!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## johngpt (Dec 25, 2018)

Very nice detail and tonal range in your captures. The overcast sky may have acted like a giant softbox reducing harsh light and shadow. I also appreciate that you avoided over the top editing of hue and sharpness. They were just right.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 25, 2018)

ImSoQuazy said:


> Fantastic set!
> Merry Christmas!





johngpt said:


> Very nice detail and tonal range in your captures. The overcast sky may have acted like a giant softbox reducing harsh light and shadow. I also appreciate that you avoided over the top editing of hue and sharpness. They were just right.



Thank you. Merry Christmas


----------

